# Northstar elite



## Newbazookauser (Mar 14, 2018)

hello i would like to have your opinion on northstar elite automatic taper. 

I have to buy a bazooka and I hesitate between tapetech and northstar

What is the best bazooka 

Thx for help


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Northstar for sure. I own a Northstar but run Tapetech at work for a company. The quality of Tapetech has been sliding for a few years. Specifically on the taper the wheels on the control sleeve are junk. The quality of Northstar tools can't be beat imo.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Newbazookauser said:


> hello i would like to have your opinion on northstar elite automatic taper.
> 
> I have to buy a bazooka and I hesitate between tapetech and northstar
> 
> ...


Go for the new Culumbia Predator!


----------



## Newbazookauser (Mar 14, 2018)

ok thank you for your information i will buy the northstar elite. in France the last columbia predator is not available.


one last question I can lubricate the bazooka with wd40 silicone? you advise me which lubricant 
Thx for help


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

Newbazookauser said:


> ok thank you for your information i will buy the northstar elite. in France the last columbia predator is not available.
> 
> 
> one last question I can lubricate the bazooka with wd40 silicone? you advise me which lubricant
> Thx for help


I use WD40, and have been doing for 10+ years :thumbup:


----------



## Newbazookauser (Mar 14, 2018)

Im not sûre that wd 40 is good at least that's all they said but thx


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

The tool manufacturers say that if you use WD40 it voids their warranty. It supposedly is harmful to rubber parts like seals and gaskets etc. I have used it for 25 years and never had any issues. I have tried the silicone products and didn't care for it. 3 in 1 oil works decent.


----------



## Newbazookauser (Mar 14, 2018)

thanks for the help you give me. next week I will get my bazooka I hope it will be too difficult to use. I use the banjo homax for 8 years the bazooka should change my life i hope ?


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Be patient. There is a learning curve on this tool. Mix your mud thin enough to be able to pour it. Be careful not to suck any air bubbles when filling. Stop completely before cutting. Use this forum for
research. There are a lot of good tips and tricks on here. Watch videos on youtube. Columbia taping tools and 2buckcanuck have some good ones. Good luck and have fun:thumbup:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

gopherstateguy said:


> Be patient. There is a learning curve on this tool. Mix your mud thin enough to be able to pour it. Be careful not to suck any air bubbles when filling. Stop completely before cutting. Use this forum for
> research. There are a lot of good tips and tricks on here. Watch videos on youtube. Columbia taping tools and 2buckcanuck have some good ones. Good luck and have fun:thumbup:


I was taught to make it like pancake batter. Make sure when cutting tape to come to a complete stop.


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

2buck learning videos.. 

https://www.youtube.com/user/2buckcanuck/videos


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

VANMAN said:


> Go for the new Culumbia Predator!


Do you have one?


----------



## Mud n’More Mixball (Mar 18, 2018)

WD40- Good on steel and cures arthritis! Haha


----------



## Newbazookauser (Mar 14, 2018)

Thank you very much for this valuable advice, 
I will tell you my first tests and give some pics when I have it in hand


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

pytlik86 said:


> Do you have one?


Yea got 1 sitting in the garage!:thumbsup:


----------



## Newbazookauser (Mar 14, 2018)

Need training but very easy To use


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Newbazookauser said:


> Need training but very easy To use




You made the best choice IMO.
Have fun with it, when you start really figuring things out and you make good runs it feels great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Newbazookauser said:


> Need training but very easy To use


Use the filler part as a guide for cutting then u wont get long tapes if u get what I'm trying to say!!


----------



## Newbazookauser (Mar 14, 2018)

the idea of ​​using a marker like the filler part is a good idea
but I ask myself the question for spare parts. at tapetech the parts are easily found in the trade but I see that even on the site of northstar the parts are not commercialized

the bazooka looks very good quality but I'm worried the day or it will change a parts
do you have an address to order the details?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

You should order a couple cables and cutter blades to have on hand,,, if you didn’t already do so. 
You’re gonna need them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newbazookauser (Mar 14, 2018)

I hope I need only his 
thanks again for your help I think I made the right choice by taking the last northstar

and I wish you all a future filled with work


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Newbazookauser said:


> the idea of ​​using a marker like the filler part is a good idea
> but I ask myself the question for spare parts. at tapetech the parts are easily found in the trade but I see that even on the site of northstar the parts are not commercialized
> 
> the bazooka looks very good quality but I'm worried the day or it will change a parts
> do you have an address to order the details?


All cables and blades r the same! I have 4 different guns and I just buy a pack that comes with blades and cables and they all fit!:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Van. You didn't stay on Instagram long. What happened?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Hey Van. You didn't stay on Instagram long. What happened?


Not been on for a while will look in soon!!:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It appears that your account has been deleted. You even unfollowed me


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> It appears that your account has been deleted. You even unfollowed me


O I never knew that!!!


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

VANMAN said:


> All cables and blades r the same! I have 4 different guns and I just buy a pack that comes with blades and cables and they all fit!:thumbsup:




Tape pro don't fit I tried that already 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Tape pro don't fit I tried that already
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's strange! All others fit tapepro!!


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

VANMAN said:


> That's strange! All others fit tapepro!!




Funny are they long and slender cutting blade because that's what I got sent level 5 has a triangle cutter 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Funny are they long and slender cutting blade because that's what I got sent level 5 has a triangle cutter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did you get these? They will work, just the older style.https://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Old-Sty...rywall-Tool-/252050010075?hash=item3aaf59efdb


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah they are the ones, I didn't even give them a go once seeing as they were different. I still got them somewhere cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The old style and the pyramid style blades are interchangeable well at least they are on my TapePro.


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

gazman said:


> The old style and the pyramid style blades are interchangeable well at least they are on my TapePro.



Prefer the old style, personally think they cut more smooth.. and on my tapepro I cant use pyramid, they wont run through.

But used to use pyramid in my first zook, drywall master tools


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

pytlik86 said:


> Prefer the old style, personally think they cut more smooth.. and on my tapepro I cant use pyramid, they wont run through.
> 
> But used to use pyramid in my first zook, drywall master tools



That is strange, they run well in mine.


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

gazman said:


> That is strange, they run well in mine.


Hmmmm.. maybe something is jammed inside.. most take a closer look next time.


----------

